# Does my Bolivian Ram have parasites?



## wreckinball (Dec 3, 2010)

Title speaks for itself. Please look @ pics and let me know what you think...
View attachment 9543
View attachment 9544
View attachment 9545
View attachment 9546


Thanks!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like callamanus worm

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/experiences-callamanus-worms-solutions-695/

click the link for solution.


----------



## wreckinball (Dec 3, 2010)

Are there any other possiblities? Or should I just go ahead and medicate with the Levamisole HCl?
I suppose that just removing him from the tank won't guarantee the health of my remaining fish. I have had a lot of tetras die lately... they're around 2-3 years old so I thought they were just old but I see now that they may have had this worm as well. Is the only option medication? Based on the link you posted charles it looks like it's reasonable safe for my community tank (loaches/botia/B. rams/pearl Gourami/corys/tetras/CAE/albino pleco) as long as I remove my shrimp. I'm planning on introducing some discus (hopefully) in a few weeks but it doesn't sound like I should untill I deal with this. I suppose I can just order some from Canadian Aquatics? Thanks for your help.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Levamisole is the only proven cure for Callamanus that I've heard of. I would treat the entire tank ASAP and then do a follow-up treatment 3 - 4 weeks later just to make sure.

respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, callamanus for sure. Better treat quickly, it can be nasty.


----------



## wreckinball (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks very much guys. Looks like I better place an order with canadian aquatics ASAP! I'll post an update after treatment and let you know how it went.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I just noticed this on one of my guppies. Did you ever get any of the medication? And did it work?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wreckinball (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry about the lack of update..... Yes I was able to get some from Patrick @ Canadian Aquatics. Yes it did work. I diluted the pack in 90ml or so and dosed half for my 44-50G(?) tank. Within about 4-5 hours I could tell that all of my fish were pooping a lot. Some white stringy mucus was present in a lot of the poo. It did take about 4 days for the visible worms hanging out of my B.Ram to disappear but I read that this was normal. So far I've not noticed any other fish exhibiting the same symptoms. I'm waiting till next week to dose again for the last time. Make sure to remove carbon and do extensive gravel vacuum before and after treatment. As for the fish, all of them (list is in my second post) survived and are more active and hungry now. Some of my loaches/botia were gasping a little in the first few hours but seemed fine the next day. I would totally recommend this treatment to anyone else whose fish are showing signs of callamanus. Thanks again Patrick!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice to hear that you got this resolved and sharing your experience. This will definitely help other hobbyists in the future if they come across the same issue.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

Glad to hear your rams are healthy again. I am very impressed with their colour. I would have thought they were German Rams by the colour they are showing in your pictures. My Bolivians are very bland and pale in comparison. Where did you get such beaufiful Bolivians?

AquaAddict


----------

